# Steering wheel restoration help please



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi all

I have the dubious honour of buying a car for my oldest girl. She is aware that it will be bangernomics!!

Every car I've considered in my price range has had the life knocked out of the steering wheel cover....all patchy and blothcy some peeling. Nothing common between the cars Fabia, C3, Corsa etc. All vinyl.....no leatherette.

Best product to bring them back on a permanent basis? Otherise it'll be the old lace up cover...which she will loathe.

All advice gratefully received.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

A new wheel off ebay may be the best option


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Aren't there airbag considerations?


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

As above. Replaced the old one in my previous type r and it was a doddle. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

How about a re-trim in leather ?

http://royalsteeringwheels.com

If price is a consideration, then maybe you should look at a replacement wheel off the bay of e


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

James_R said:


> How about a re-trim in leather ?
> 
> http://royalsteeringwheels.com
> 
> If price is a consideration, then maybe you should look at a replacement wheel off the bay of e


Judging by the marques on some of the testimonials...that'll be out of my price range. Fleabay it is. Hadn't realised it was so easy to change over a wheel. YouTube for the win!


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Magic Eraser and a bit of lubricate ( water, leather cleaner, light dillute of apc ) used it on my leather wheel and it's factory fresh again, all for the low low price of £1


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

A friend bought a leather cover kit from ebay to go over the rather worn plastic steering wheel in his 240k Peugeot 307.

He did a proper job of the stitching, to the point where if you didn't know it had a cover on it you wouldn't guess.

One of those DIY jobs which would be hugely satisfying.

cheers

Chris


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

BarryAllen said:


> Judging by the marques on some of the testimonials...that'll be out of my price range. Fleabay it is. Hadn't realised it was so easy to change over a wheel. YouTube for the win!


If it has an airbag you MUST follow the relevant deactivation method as they can be lethal.

It's also worth noting that you may need a steering wheel puller. I'd switched steering wheels on loads of cars in the past but one time a Vauxhall Corsa wheel wouldn't come off for love nor money so I bought a puller!


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

When I did my old car I disconnected the battery for about an hour to let the charge come out of it. I only had a few hex screws to take out, removed the airbag then the main bolt holding the wheel on. Make sure you line everything back up straight and away you go.

















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Lexus-is250 said:


> When I did my old car I disconnected the battery for about an hour to let the charge come out of it. I only had a few hex screws to take out, removed the airbag then the main bolt holding the wheel on. Make sure you line everything back up straight and away you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instead of replacement, some leather wipes would have sorted it. :lol:

Honestly though.....how did the original owner manage to do THAT to the steering wheel!


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

HEADPHONES said:


> Instead of replacement, some leather wipes would have sorted it.
> 
> Honestly though.....how did the original owner manage to do THAT to the steering wheel!


I was the original owner had the car from new and after 13 years it ended up like that. You see lots of them like that as they are a weak point. Replacement type r ones are a fortune but s2000 ones are the same and only cost me £40.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

beatty599 said:


> Magic Eraser and a bit of lubricate ( water, leather cleaner, light dillute of apc ) used it on my leather wheel and it's factory fresh again, all for the low low price of £1


I think some are beyond cleaning to be honest...but tip noted.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Summit Detailing said:


> A friend bought a leather cover kit from ebay to go over the rather worn plastic steering wheel in his 240k Peugeot 307.
> 
> He did a proper job of the stitching, to the point where if you didn't know it had a cover on it you wouldn't guess.
> 
> ...


Yes I will consider this as a first option. Mr Steering Wheel is the best supplier by all accounts. Wife might take pity after I stick myself with the industrial needle a couple of times...and bring her prowess to bear.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

wayne451 said:


> If it has an airbag you MUST follow the relevant deactivation method as they can be lethal.
> 
> It's also worth noting that you may need a steering wheel puller. I'd switched steering wheels on loads of cars in the past but one time a Vauxhall Corsa wheel wouldn't come off for love nor money so I bought a puller!


I am planning on disconnecting battery for an hour at least....and wear goggles!


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

BarryAllen said:


> I am planning on disconnecting battery for an hour at least....and wear goggles!


Really 15 mins is all you need, open and close the door a few times when you disconnect the battery as it will send any excess power to the fuel pump.

Also when re-fitting put the keys in the ignition in the on position, so when you connect the battery you're on the outside and not the inside


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I have three kids so although I could supply a new car option that will not be the case, it is unfair to put than onus on them as new drivers. The opportunity for an accident increases as a noob, plus the cost of insurance.

I do have a spare car so may well just pass it to them going forward..

John Tht.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Titanium Htail said:


> I have three kids so although I could supply a new car option that will not be the case, it is unfair to put than onus on them as new drivers. The opportunity for an accident increases as a noob, plus the cost of insurance.
> 
> I do have a spare car so may well just pass it to them going forward..
> 
> John Tht.


I think everyone should have a crap car for a bit as a new driver, a crap car in my opinion is much more fun than one you care about. I love driving our crap 1 litre 106 over my gti because I don't have to worry about hitting it, kerbing it, speeding etc...that being said I wouldn't want to crash in it


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Titanium Htail said:


> I have three kids so although I could supply a new car option that will not be the case, it is unfair to put than onus on them as new drivers. The opportunity for an accident increases as a noob, plus the cost of insurance.
> 
> I do have a spare car so may well just pass it to them going forward..
> 
> John Tht.


Er....thanks.


----------



## stevebower (Jul 13, 2007)

Lexus-is250 said:


> When I did my old car I disconnected the battery for about an hour to let the charge come out of it. I only had a few hex screws to take out, removed the airbag then the main bolt holding the wheel on. Make sure you line everything back up straight and away you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apologies as massively off-topic, but I can't PM as a newbie. I've a similar Civic & looking for bluetooth phone solution. Honda forums no help. Any pointers? Ta.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

stevebower said:


> Apologies as massively off-topic, but I can't PM as a newbie. I've a similar Civic & looking for bluetooth phone solution. Honda forums no help. Any pointers? Ta.


I didn't have bluetooth in it I'm afraid mate. There's loads of kits available on Amazon ect so I would try there

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

